
Lavender: a browser add-on that makes gendered English pronouns gender-neutral - hephaestos
https://github.com/hephaest0s/Lavender
======
gravypod
This doesn't look like it's doing any actual NLP. This just seems to be
looking for a "conjunction" or a "prepositions" and replaces text.

This would have been a great application for something like nlp_compromise or
some other NLP library.

The source code also needs a lot of work. If you run that through a linter
it'll throw you against a wall.

That dev needs to watch "Javascript the Good Parts"

~~~
hephaestos
> This doesn't look like it's doing any actual NLP. This just seems to be
> looking for a "conjunction" or a "prepositions" and replaces text.

Although doing actual NLP would be better (though difficult in JS), using this
method of looking at conjunctions and prepositions actually works correctly
almost all of the time. However, I am also working on a Python implementation
that would work even better by using POS tagging.

> The source code also needs a lot of work.

Yes! Please contibute and help me improve this project :-)

------
thescribe
Shouldn't this project be deeply offensive? Some people consider pronouns
deeply personal and it is disrespectful to use the wrong ones.

~~~
hephaestos
Just like race or species can be deeply personal and an important part of
one's identity, so is gender. However, I think we can agree that we don't
need/want separate pronouns to identify our and others' race. So why gender?

It is true that pronouns can be deeply personal, and that is one reason you
might want to make them gender neutral.

This proces does not strip anyone of (part of) their identity; it does
liberate people who do not fall into the gender binary, or who think that
gender--much like race--should not always have to be specified. People can of
course still be ladies and gentlemen if that is how they wish to identify.

~~~
thescribe
So it's not wrong to intentionally misgender people or erase their gender?

